# New Products



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

I've been getting into some small live edge burl cuts for a woodworker that makes some neat candle settings, these are some that I just made in curly maple pieces. The cherry piece was off a huge burl that I'm thinking could be a tabletop.


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

WOW! nice colors!


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks - unfortunately my good camera bit the dust, this one is older and the pixels aren't that good. I've really changed my views on what is good wood from my logging days. It used to be nothing under 8' was commercially worthwhile but now I cruise around to my buddies landings and check over the "rejects" and slasher cutoffs. Amazing how much good stuff I've gathered for next to nothing. The 3-4 foot slasher cutoffs make great bowl blanks for turners in my area. I've made some great 3" table tops out of those cuttoffs too. And burls, my God I've saved more from the firewood pile!. They are a defect in the commercial log market and usually get cut out of the tree. I've made a bunch of those 1, 3/4 and 1/2 inch thick slices. I dry them in the corner of the kiln and run them over the 8" edger and they clean up beautiful. A little tung oil and viola, great little slices for clocks, raised panel drawer fronts etc etc.


----------

